
China Wants to Build a Deep Sea 'Space Station' - zeristor
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/china-wants-to-build-a-deep-sea-space-station
======
dogma1138
Deep sea mining and more importantly thermal vents mining is probably the next
frontier in terrestrial resource exploitation and its considerably more likely
to happen within the next 5 decades than asteroid mining even if we limit
ourselves to near earth objects.

The environment aside China is really making smart moves.

~~~
stuaxo
It sounds like a major pollution risk. Especially problematic for animals and
plants that live on the sea floor near such operations, which will be occluded
by particles in the water. Not to mention anything that was living on the sea
floor where it is effectively stripped.

~~~
SixSigma
The sea floor is quite large. The building you are sat in doesn't leave much
opportunity to whatever used to roam across the land it is built on.

I think you are being oversensitive.

------
jandrese
It has been interesting to see the reaction to this from different parts of
the Internet. Some people are absolutely convinced it must have military or
intelligence use and their stated cause is bullcrap. They think it's about as
believable as harvesting manganese nodules[1] from the ocean floor.

Meanwhile HN commentators are sure this is a brilliant move that will catapult
them ahead of the world in deep sea exploration.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Azorian](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Azorian)

------
sgharms
"Welcome to Pathos II, your expressway to the stars. What started as a
geothermal mining operation in the 60's has now become home to the Omega Space
Gun."

~~~
Pica_soO
We need those rifters down there.

------
jimmcslim
I think something like this was a plot point in the recent novel 'Ghost
Fleet', portraying a high-tech non-nuclear war between China and the US.

------
SandersAK
I just hope they find that last vending machine that has Mingus Dew...

~~~
unknownzero
Hopefully their robots are a little more helpful and a little less interested
in teeth
[http://i.cdn.turner.com/asfix/repository//8a25c3920ef1568301...](http://i.cdn.turner.com/asfix/repository//8a25c3920ef15683010ef214f9770177/thumbnail_10336.jpg)

------
dfeart3453465uf
If you're looking for me You better check under the sea Cause that is where
you'll find me Underneath the ...

